# How to field dress an Opossum 22-250 style



## NoContest (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You can't shoot them cause they eat ticks.😏


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

🤩


----------

